# Escaping Hurricane Irma! Need Sept 8 GA/SC/N FLA



## Beachspace (Sep 5, 2017)

Live in Miami, looking to escape the hurricane this weekend. Looking for North Florida, Georgia, Hilton head, etc. something within driving distance of six hours or eight hours max.

Only need three or four nights but could take a week for a great price.

Let me know what you have, going to book a hotel tomorrow night if I don't get a timeshare.

Marc


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2017)

sending you a PM


----------



## Bob61 (Sep 7, 2017)

You may look at Irma's predicted path, not sure if your options are any better than Miami. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachspace (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah glad we didn't book the Hilton Head idea.

We left yesterday and went to West Orlando /Clermont. We'll be fine here. 

Thanks for those that contacted me!


----------

